# 1 7.7 ( )?
.  . 
   25.10.20     ( ) -   Y ()  150 000. 
 ,           ,      Z.
 Z  (10.11.19)    170 000.
       1?   .
       Y  Z  -      150000

----------


## gnews

> 


 58-  76/  150 .     
76/- 51 150 . 

51- 76/   170      
76/- 91 170 
91-68/  (170-150)*20/120
91-58 150




> Y  Z -      150000


     Z   170 ?

----------

[QUOTE=gnews;55090740] 58-  76/  150 .     
76/- 51 150 . 

51- 76/   170      
76/- 91 170 
91-68/  (170-150)*20/120
91-58 150





> Z   170 ?




 -  ,     .    ,    .  -  Y - Z

----------


## gnews

> -  Y - Z


 ? 
      (   ),       .

----------

